# seven samurai



## billc (Dec 25, 2010)

Someone may have posted this elsewhere, I just saw it, linked through bighollywood.com at screenrant.com.  The Seven Samuai is now on Blu-ray.  I was never a big fan of the movie but I figure the Japanese sword arts people out there might be interested.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 27, 2010)

Kurosawa's Seven Samurai is considered to be one of the TOP 100 (if not top 10) greatest films of all time... anywhere! Along that same line Kurosawa is considered to be one of the greatest directors of all time... anywhere! (check any list you'll see both on them).
Even at 3 hours long the film's pacing is done very well and the action sequences aren't over the top and there is minimal gore/blood splatter. The film was the inspiration for The Magnificent Seven, starring Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Yul Brenner, James Coburn and others. 
This film is among my top 10 personal favorites and while other names change from time to time this stays on the list. 
Kurosawa did a magnificent job making this film. I think you may want to watch it again.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 28, 2010)

You don't have to be a JSA person to like that movie.  It's good.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

